# reservierter Speicher für Tomcat



## Hurby (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich meinen Tomcat starte, kommt ene Fehlermeldung "OutOfMemory" (ich habe bereits eine Lösung des Problems erfahren, indem man die Apps nicht in WebApps packt sondern zb auf c:\... und dann nur eine Context-xml in Webapps legt). Meine Frage wäre nun trotzdem, wo ich den allokierten Speicher verstellen kann, ich habe in meiner Server.xml keine Einträge mit "xms", "xmx" oder "heap size" gefunden?

MfG Hurby


----------



## maki (27. Feb 2008)

Erzeuge eine Datei namens setenv.bat unter TOMCAT_HOME/bin, in dieser Datei setzt du dann den Wert der Variablen JAVA_OPTS.


----------



## ms (27. Feb 2008)

Hurby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich meinen Tomcat starte, kommt ene Fehlermeldung "OutOfMemory" (ich habe bereits eine Lösung des Problems erfahren, indem man die Apps nicht in WebApps packt sondern zb auf c:\... und dann nur eine Context-xml in Webapps legt).


Ich glaube nicht, dass der Context in irgend einer Art etwas mit dem OutOfMemory zu tun hat.
Wie kommst du darauf?

Xmx, Xms usw.. sind Startparameter für die JVM.
Also

```
java -Xmx512M <deine.java.klasse>
```
Bei Tomcat kannst du das - so wie maki geschrieben hat - in eine Datei schreiben die letztendlich nichts anderes macht als daraus den Startparameter für die JVM zu generieren.

ms


----------



## Hurby (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte vorher die Applikationen direkt unter WebApps zu liegen, dann wurde mir der Tipp mit der Context-XML gegeben, um den Speicher weniger auszulasten...

ist in der BAT eine Anweisung wie "JAVA_OPTS=-server -Xms256m -Xmx1000m -Xincgc" korrekt?


----------



## Hurby (27. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt erstmal in der setenv.bat die entsprechende Variable gesetzt, aber wo kann ich nachdem starten des tc sehen ob diese Parameter wirksam geworden sind?


----------



## maki (27. Feb 2008)

Wenn du Tomcat 5.0 oder 5.5 verwendest, solltest du lambdaprobe einsetzen, damit kannst du noch viel mehr sehen 
Ansonsten JConsole ab Java 5.
Sonst weiss ich nix.


----------



## Hurby (27. Feb 2008)

ganz schlecht, ich teste die Kompatibilität mit jre und sdk in der Version 1.4.2.16 und Tomcat 4.1.36. Sonst keine Idee???


----------



## ms (27. Feb 2008)

http://mc4j.org/confluence/display/MC4J/MBean+Attributes
Du kannst über JMX einige Parameter abfragen so wie es MC4J hier zeigt.

ms


----------



## happy_robot (17. Apr 2008)

der thread is zwar schon älter, aber trotzdem gibts ne antwort  könnte ja interessant sein:

falls du auf einem 64bit-system arbeitest: manche JDKs setzen hier schon mal 1GB als minimum voraus. 
ich weiß nicht mehr genau welche version diese anforderungen hatte (in den neueren ist das nicht mehr der fall), aber es liess sich nicht durch standard-parameter herabsetzen.


----------

